# How to keep business going without being there



## CustomCreatives (Oct 6, 2020)

i have been running a t shirt shop for about two years now. We mostly do heat press vinyl/ inkjet transfers/ minimal screenprint. I’m trying to see how to employ to keep the business going if I need to be out of town or away from business? Has anyone else successfully done this?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I take my phone and laptop with me whenever I'm planning to be out of the office for awhile. Of course, I can't print anything until I'm back in the shop, but I can do estimates, create artwork, send invoices, order shirts and supplies, and communicate with customers, which is the most important thing. If they lose communication with you they might order from another company.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm actually "out of town" half of the year, every year.
The only way is employing someone to do the printing and shipping.
Everything else is portable.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You didn't say were you are located although it looks like USA but no state or city. You can hire someone and train them, that is what we did but be aware that employees will never care as much as you do and some may just be awful or worse steal from you.

Having said that, if you are in California you will have to do the following:
Get Workmans Comp insurance. It will be at least 17% of payroll but could be as high as 100%
Pay Unemployment. It will start at 3.2% of payroll but will change based on claims.
Training tax for those that don't have a job (Remember it is California), when we had employees it was $7 per employee but it may be more now. This is an annual fee.
Up to $1000 for a sweatshop tax. This is for your training to ensure you are not operating a sweatshop. This is an annual fee.

For Federal you will have to do FICA, Income tax and Medicare taxes. Income tax comes from the employee and half of the rest comes from you, about 8.3% each.

Your county/city may have other taxes as well.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## CustomCreatives (Oct 6, 2020)

I’m located in Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

markiedis said:


> park, beach etc


Working at the beach is much harder than some people realize. It's not the same as working from home due to the pandemic.
a) The sunlight is too bright and you can barely see anything on the screen.
b) Internet coverage is not guaranteed. Even the WiFi in most hotels is slow and unreliable.
c) Having to work at the beach is annoying and there are too many distractions.
If you want to do work during your holidays or even while traveling for long periods of time, you have to dedicate some time to it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

> This thread has started to attract spam and is now closed. Create a new post if you have related questions or statements to make.


----------

